

How to use MY API - beastwood

I am very new to the development world. I have been working on creating a REST API. I created it using Visual Studio. I now want to put it on the internet so I can use it and call to it. I would like to put it on the internet for free, or very cheap. But I can&#x27;t find much information out there on how to get it on the internet. Any advice?
======
skram
You will need somewhere to deploy the API and likely will want some way to
manage users of the API. For deployment, almost any web host that supports
your tech stack should do.

See apievangelist.com for resources on everything API related.

~~~
beastwood
Thank you. After reading this I came across 3scale. I think that is what I
need.

~~~
skram
3scale is one of many API management providers. I have no personal experience
with 3scale but some other alternatives off the top of my head to check out
include apigee, mashape, and mashery.

~~~
beastwood
ah okay so this isn't a place to deploy the apis

